# Polaris 570 eps



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking at the Polaris 570 eps to put a blade on and use as a sidewalk machine. Still trying to decide on which blade to buy also. Have had Cycle country plows and they are cheesy to say the least. Does anyone have any experience with the Polaris brand plows or any good or bad stories on the 570 machines ?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I too just purchased a Polaris 570 to put a blade on too. I purchased a Polaris sportsman winch from my local dealer model number P/N 2880432 / 2880434 and got the Kit and found out that you have to purchase an UPGRADE KIT that has the complete wire for from the winch to handlebar switch if you have a 2014 model 570 or older. If you have a 2015 model the above kit should work Happy shopping 

PS The 2015 models come from the Factory's prewired for winches and Frame Plow mounts now from what I am being told


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

*Polaris 2014 Ranger 570*

66" poly blade. Works pretty good. Light, but not much for dragging snow back.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

This is my 2014 Polaris 570 with a Warn Pro Front Mount Warn 54" Plow. I like the front Mount giving me awsome Lifting Blade Height vs the Mid frame mount lifting height. When you lift this blade all the way up the bottom of the blade (cutting edge) is over 26" off the ground


----------

